#ubuntu-tr 2011-03-15
<erdaltaskesen> Ä°yi Geceler
<Syswork> günaydın herkese
<Syswork> dün akşam vmware workstation kurdum ubuntu üzerine
<Syswork> hata verdi biraz araştırdım hatanın sebebini
<Syswork> LANG=C komutunu vermiş bir arkadaş
<Syswork> uyguladım ve sorunsuz kuruldu
<Syswork> fakat anlamadığım LANG=C sadece uyguladığım dizindeki dosyaların dilini mi C'ye çeviriyor yoksa tüm notebookun mu?
<Syswork> C en_US.utf8 POSIX tr_CY.utf8 tr_TR.utf8  çünkü bunlar mevcut locale -a çıktısında ve bildiğim kadarıyla türkçe kullanım için tr_TR.utf8 gerekli
<ras0ir> lang ile calistirdigin dosyayi o yerelle calistirir
<ras0ir> herhangi bir etkisi olmaz yani
<Syswork> ras0ir: çok teşekkür ederim
<Syswork> yerelden kasıt dil değil mi?
<ras0ir> evet
<ras0ir> bu arada bi de LANG=en_US.UTF-8 ile dene
<ras0ir> turkce yerelde patliyordur muhtemelen
<Syswork> yok LANG=C şeklinde denediğimde yüklendi sorunsuz
<Syswork> tabi bundan önce sudo apt-get build-essential şeklinde kütüphane yükletti
<varadero> LANG=C iyidir iyi :)
<Kartagis> ilginçtir, bir makineye ssh ile bağlandığınızda yerel makinenin çevre değişkenleri geçerli oluyor
<varadero> putty mi
<varadero> away
<Kartagis> ssh
<Kartagis> yani diyelim ki, bir makinede LC_CTYPE=UTF-8 var
<Kartagis> bu makineye ssh ile bağlandım
<Kartagis> orada env yaptım
<Kartagis> ve bu değişken yok
<Syswork> iyi günler dilerim herkes
<Syswork> e
<syswork> merhabalar
<syswork> benim kendi makinamla alakalı değil de başka bir centos yüklü makinada
<syswork> reboot esnasında ekranda cdrom u görebiliyorken
<syswork> login olduktan sonra centosa
<syswork> mount edilmiyor cdrom gözükmüyor
<syswork> neden kaynaklanabileceği hakkında fikri olan var mı acaba?
<acemi> normalde otomatik mount etmez
<syswork> fakat mount etmeye kalktığımda da bulamıyor cdrom u
<syswork> ilk açılışta ekranda cdrom u görüyorum ama işletim sisteminin konsolunda cdrom u mount etmeye çalıştığımda bulamıyor
<acemi> verdigim komut ne, aldigin hata mesaji ne
<syswork> mount /dev/cdrom /mnt komutunu veriyorum fakat not found hatası alıyorum
<varadero> ne not found muş
<varadero> ?
<syswork> sanırım cdrom varadero üstad :)
<syswork> centosda wodim komutu çalışmıyor sanırım
<syswork> ubuntuda wodim: Overview of accessible drives (1 found) : -------------------------------------------------------------------------  0  dev='/dev/scd0'	rwrw-- : 'TSSTcorp' 'CD/DVDW TS-L632D' -------------------------------------------------------------------------
<syswork> böyle bir çıktı alabiliyorum
<syswork> şunu sorabilir miyim centosda cdrom u gördüğünü hangi komutla test edebilirim? veya aksine görmediğini?
<varadero> syswork dmesg | grep CD
<syswork> bi sn  varadero üstad deniyorum
<syswork> sanırım makinanın bağlantısında sıkıntı oldu erişemiyorum şu an. durum düzeldiğinde deneyip bildireceğim çıktısını. teşekkür ediyorum.
<varadero> dmesg komutunun çıktısını güzel bir incele
<varadero> çok kullanılır
<varadero> dmesg | more
<syswork> tamam üstad
<syswork> inceleyeceğim mutlaka
<syswork> teşekkür ederim
<syswork> kolay gelsin çıkmak durumundayım. görüşmek üzere.
<bayram> selam
<bayram> arkadaslar kubuntunun son surumunu indirdim crea marka leptopumda kullaniyorum sistemimi kapatmaya calistigimda guc kesiliyor fakat tekrar acmak icin dugmeye bastigimda ekran hic gelmiyor fakat leptopumun sarz kablosunu cekip yeniden acmayi deneyince aciliyor birde sistemi yeniden baslat dedigimde ekran karariyor ama kapanmiyor neden olabilr
<bayram> apm power_off=1 die bir komut buldum bunu konsoldan sudo kwrite komutu ile modules dosyasina eklemeye calistigimda kaydedemiyorum izniniz yok diyor
<bayram> bu sorunla karsilasan varmi
<cihann> http://friendfeed.com/cihanokyay/a38f905e/bu-pazar-pyist-in-bulusma-yeri-taksim-tunel
<Kartagis> PYist nedir?
<cihann> istanbul python kullanıcıları grubu
<cihann> http://www.pyist.net/
<Kartagis> cihann, muhuk'un nerelerde olduğunu biliyor musun? artık gelmiyor #fazlamesai kanalına
<erdaltaskesen> Selam
<erdaltaskesen> ubuntu-tr.net'e ulaşamıyorum. Galiba sunucudan dolayı bir sorun var.
<erdaltaskesen> A4Tech Wop-49 USB Fare'nin üstdeki kaydırma tekerleğinde sorun yaşıyordum. Bilgisi olan var mı?
<Kartagis> lo
 * syswork Iyi geceler.
 * syswork Hoscakalin.
#ubuntu-tr 2011-03-16
<bsod1> ubuntu 10.10'da markdown u pdf'e dönüştürmek için bir yol tavsiye edebilir misiniz?
<Kartagis> markdown'un ne olduğunu söylersen tavsiye edebiliriz belki
<bsod1> Kartagis, markdown'ın ne olduğunu bilmiyorsan muhtemelen cevabı da bilmiyorsundur ama, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Markdown
<Kartagis> heh, bilmişyoyorum
<Kartagis> bilmiyorum*
<erdaltaskesen> Merhaba
<Kartagis> hi
<varadero> hi
<erdaltaskesen> ubuntu-tr.net sitesi halen ulaşılamıyor mu?
<Kartagis> hayır
<erdaltaskesen> A4tech wop-49'da orta tekerlek ile kaydırma sorunum var. Bilgisi olan var mı?
<erdaltaskesen> acemi sen tanıdığım acemi misin?
<acemi> ben seni hatirlamadim. tanisiyorsak nereden olacakti
<erdaltaskesen> Tanışmıyoruzdur o zaman
<erdaltaskesen> Drupalci bir arkadaş vardı
<erdaltaskesen> aynı nicki kullanan
<acemi> ben degilim
<erdaltaskesen> o zannettim
<erdaltaskesen> kusura bakma
<acemi> nerede kullaniyordu, forumlarda mi
<erdaltaskesen> msn grubu vardı. Orada
<acemi> hmm ben msn kullanmiyorum
<erdaltaskesen> ok
<oktay-ibm> http://ompldr.org/vN3UxdA
 * syswork merhabalar.
<oktay-ibm> !seen ujjain
 * syswork Iyi aksamlar.
<wingless> syswork: selam
<syswork> merhaba wingless
<syswork> nasılsın?
<wingless> iyiyim, senden?
<syswork> iyiyim ben de teşekkür ederim
 * syswork iyi geceler dilerim.
#ubuntu-tr 2011-03-17
 * syswork merhabalar.
<zfmf> selam
<zfmf> ahali 5 harddisk takili yeni ubuntu installation sade 3 ünü görüyo ötekileri niye görmüyo aceb ???
<varadero> zfmf fdisk -l
<varadero> de mi görmüyor
<zfmf> yok
<zfmf> bir sda var 73 gb, birde sdb 600
<zfmf> makinada ama 3 73 luk hdd var 3 de 300 lük
<zfmf> yani 1 300 ve bir 73 lügü görmi
<varadero> hardware den olmasın
<varadero> düzgün takılmamış felan
<varadero> görmesi lazım normalde
<varadero> dmesg e de bak bakem orda ne dio
<zfmf> hepsinin isigi yaniyo
<zfmf> du bakam
<wingless> jumper mevzuları belki?
<varadero> ışığın yanması göreceği manasına gelmez
<varadero> sanmıyorum
<varadero> 73 Gb dediğine göre
<varadero> SAS dis diskler
<zfmf> sas evet
<varadero> zfmf server markasi ne
<varadero> ?
<zfmf> dell poweredge 2950
<varadero> raid controler var sanırsam üstünde
<zfmf> dmesg besinide görüyo sanki direct-access diyo ikisi fujitsi onlar 73 gbliklerdir 3 maxtor
<varadero> boot menu den raid controler e girip ayar yapsana ?
<varadero> mis gibi raid controler vardır onda
<zfmf> du bakam
<zfmf> sildim controller kisminda bisiler :d
<zfmf> onlardir  herhalde
<zfmf> sistem acilmiyo simdi bi ubuntu cds ini koyam :d
<varadero> skjfsd
<varadero> disk leri değiştirdin normal
<zfmf> usta virtual diskleri silmisim hep , simdi hic görmüyo hdd leri mecburmuyum vd üretmeye
<zfmf> kapatamiyommu bu optionu
<varadero> :)
<wingless> 11.04 yüklüyorum, patlamaz inşallah.
<wingless> wayland yükleyen var mıdır?
<pajero> patlama derken?
<wingless> henüz alpha, sorun çıkması mümkün
<acemi> xorg yok mu deposunda
<wingless> xorg var tabi, zaten wayland default gelmeyecek 11.04'te
<wingless> ben yine de denemek istiyorum, xorg çok cpu harcıyor
<acemi> en azindan calisiyor
<datalay> hayirli aksamlar
<pajero> live meeting kullanabilen varmı ubuntu altında
 * syswork iyi akşamlar dilerim.
<syswork> hayırlı geceler
<ahmetkanar> s.a
#ubuntu-tr 2011-03-18
<zubak> sa
#ubuntu-tr 2011-03-19
 * syswork Selamlar.
<genctelefon> slm
<zubak> sa
<Kartagis> http://blog.sublimedirectory.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/03/Spanks-Tombstone.png
<birtan> arkadaşlar blogspot erişime açık mı?
<birtan> aç kapa aç kapa artema oldu şu anda blogumun yarısına girebiliyom yarısına giremiyom
 * syswork merhabalar.
 * adil_ merhaba :P :)
<BrozaC> pajero açıldı ban :)
<pajero> usta  gerek yok sağol
<pajero> :)
<BrozaC> alınganlığınmı tuttu :)
<BrozaC> sen bilin
<pajero> genelde yapmam bunu hocam
<BrozaC> sen bilirsin
<pajero> problem yok ben seni burdada görüyom
<pajero> :D
<zubak> sa ubucular
<zubak> grubdaki eski kernelleri nasıl kaldıracam
<ras0ir> elle kaldir gitsin
<zubak> grub conf'tan silmek işe yaramıyor
<BrozaC> altından tut kaldır :)
<zubak> tekrar ekleniyor
<zubak> daşşak geçme ekibi çalışıyor gene :D
<slarikan> :D
<zubak> ama hata benim
<zubak> ubu kurdum lame oldum :P
<zubak> len cevap versenize
<zubak> nolcek
<zubak> çöplüğe döndü grub
<zubak> grub2
<zubak> kafamı kızdırman bi distroda ben yaparım
<zubak> önceki neydi anatolian
<zubak> bizimkide trakyan olur
<acemi> kerneli silince gider
<zubak> gitmiyor
<zubak> bilgisayar kapıcısından kaldırdım ama gitmiyor
<acemi> duzgun calisan bir sistemde kerneli kaldirinca gider
<zubak> sistemim duzgun çalışıyor
<acemi> oyleyse kernel paketini kaldirmamissindir
<zubak> evet
<zubak> bilgisayar kapıcısı yalan sölüyormuş
#ubuntu-tr 2011-03-20
 * syswork Selamlar.
<Fatih_M> selam
<erdaltaskesen> Merhaba
<erdaltaskesen> Ben Ubuntu üzerine LAMP kurdum. Fakat PHP 5.3.
<erdaltaskesen> Bunu 5.2'ye nasıl düşürebilirim
<erdaltaskesen> 10.10 kullanıyorum
<erdaltaskesen> Şurada bir script vermişler fakat onu çalıştıramadım
<erdaltaskesen> http://harx.nl/component/content/article/2-linux/22-installingphp52onubuntu1010
<Kartagis> erdaltaskesen, http://www.nickveenhof.be/blog/reverting-or-downgrade-php-53-52-ubuntu-lucid-lynx-1004
<Kartagis> iyi şanslar
<erdaltaskesen> onları deniyorum
<erdaltaskesen> fakat sonuçta yine 5.3 görünüyor hep
<Kartagis> apache'yi yeniden başlatıyor musun?
<erdaltaskesen> Evet
<erdaltaskesen> E: Version '5.2.10.dfsg.1-2ubuntu6' for 'php5' was not found
<erdaltaskesen> E: Version '5.2.10.dfsg.1-2ubuntu6' for 'php5-dev' was not found
<erdaltaskesen> E: Version '5.2.10.dfsg.1-2ubuntu6' for 'php-pear' was not found
<erdaltaskesen> E: Version '5.2.10.dfsg.1-2ubuntu6' for 'php5-cgi' was not found
<erdaltaskesen> E: Version '5.2.10.dfsg.1-2ubuntu6' for 'php5-cli' was not found
<erdaltaskesen> E: Version '5.2.10.dfsg.1-2ubuntu6' for 'php5-common' was not found
<erdaltaskesen> E: Version '5.2.10.dfsg.1-2ubuntu6' for 'php5-curl' was not found
<erdaltaskesen> E: Version '5.2.10.dfsg.1-2ubuntu6' for 'php5-gd' was not found
<erdaltaskesen> E: Version '5.2.10.dfsg.1-2ubuntu6' for 'php5-mcrypt' was not found
<erdaltaskesen> E: Version '5.2.10.dfsg.1-2ubuntu6' for 'php5-mysql' was not found
<erdaltaskesen> E: Version '5.2.10.dfsg.1-2ubuntu6' for 'php5-pgsql' was not found
<erdaltaskesen> Göndersiğin sitede son komutda şunla karşılaşıyorum
<Kartagis> pastebin kullanmanı tavsiye ederim
<erdaltaskesen> Pardon
<Kartagis> dpkg -l|grep php
<erdaltaskesen> http://pastebin.com/eH4b1anF
<Kartagis> ls /etc/apt/preferences.d
<erdaltaskesen> Bu arada gönderdiğiniz linktekini uyguladım artık apache başlamıyor
<erdaltaskesen> http://pastebin.com/MgBf42VR
<erdaltaskesen> bu hatayı veriyor
<erdaltaskesen> http://pastebin.com/kRyJWeYA
<erdaltaskesen> pardon
<erdaltaskesen> ls li kod sadece php çıktısını verdi
<erdaltaskesen> fikrin varmı kartagis?
<Kartagis> yok ne yazık ki, bende işe yaramıştı
<Kartagis> istersen bana ssh detaylarını ver ben deneyeyim bir de
<Kartagis> ayrıca neden 5.2 istiyorsun ki?
<erdaltaskesen> çünkü kullandığım bir eklenti uyumlu değil
<erdaltaskesen> 5.3 ile
<erdaltaskesen> drupal eklentisi
<erdaltaskesen> ssh detayları?
<erdaltaskesen> Kartagis, şuan php bile gitti
<Kartagis> erdaltaskesen, hatanın nerede olduğunu söylüyor mu?
<Kartagis> o satırdaki & işaretini kaldır
<erdaltaskesen> Kartagis, hangi satırdaki
<Kartagis> ayrıca "şuan" değil "şu an"
<Kartagis> erdaltaskesen, hata veren satır
<erdaltaskesen> http://www.nickveenhof.be/blog/reverting-or-downgrade-php-53-52-ubuntu-lucid-lynx-1004
<erdaltaskesen> burdaki en son satır
<erdaltaskesen> komple
<erdaltaskesen> yukarıda E: Version.... şeklindeki hatayı veriyor
<Kartagis> yok onu demiyorum drupal eklentisini diyorum
<erdaltaskesen> hatanın nerde olduğunu söylüyor ama biraz karışık
<erdaltaskesen> benim altından kalkabileceğim birşey değil
<erdaltaskesen> ki şuan php olmadığından siteye erişemiyorum
<Kartagis> istersen bana ssh detaylarını ver ben deneyeyim bir de
<Kartagis> "şuan" diye bir kelime yoktur
<erdaltaskesen> ssh detayları nedir bilmiyorum
<erdaltaskesen> nasıl göreceğimi söylersen veririm
<Kartagis> eğer benim makinene girmeme izin verirsen yapabilirim belki
<erdaltaskesen> Veririm sadece nasıl yapacağımı söylemen yeterli
<s0u][ight> slm kanal
<Akkan> nbr
<Akkan> arkadaslar
<erkan^> Goodbye nazi-Akkan
<oktay-ibm> nazi akkan mi ?
 * syswork Selamlar.
<kelalaka> ubuntu'nun mouse tekerlek ayarı yok mu?
#ubuntu-tr 2012-03-12
<BrozaC> slm
<varadero> slm
<badZeppelin> varadero: selam
#ubuntu-tr 2012-03-13
<varadero> slm
<badZeppelin> varadero: selam
<brozac> slm
#ubuntu-tr 2012-03-14
<gsezen> slm
<badZeppelin> selam
<gsezen> slm varadero
<darbe> selam
<varadero> slm
<Kartagis> sana da
<Kartagis> varadero: pt-link modemler kablosuz alan arttırımı için nasıldır sence?
<varadero> Kartagis, kullanmadım ama diğerlerinden farklı olacağını sanmam
<BrozaC> slm
#ubuntu-tr 2012-03-15
<cylonmath> slmlar
<cylonmath> panpişler
<cylonmath> slmz
<cylonmath> slm dedik
<badZeppelin> sana da selam
<^[o_o]^> Wattaaa
#ubuntu-tr 2012-03-16
<cylonmath> slmz
<qruzer> Merhabalar, AMD radeon hd 6970 ekran kartını kullanıyorum, ubuntu cd üzerinden sorunsuz boot ediyor ve kurulumu tamamlıyorum lakin kurulum tamamlandıktan sonra sistem boot ediliyor ve masaüstüne geçildiğinde siyah ekran görüyorum, nomodeset komutlarını denedim değişen bir şey olmadı.
<qruzer> yardım ve önerileriniz için şimdiden teşekkürler.
<enesfaruk> selam
<enesfaruk> marcus diye bi arkadaş yönlendirdi beni
<Kartagis> selam enesfaruk
<enesfaruk> pardus'tan ubuntu'ya geçmek istiyorum
<enesfaruk> fakat bir türlü
<enesfaruk> kuramadım
<enesfaruk> ubuntuyu
<Kartagis> problem ne? kuramadım derken?
<enesfaruk> live cd gibi bir şey indirdim sitesinden
<enesfaruk> kur diyorum
<Kartagis> evet?
<enesfaruk> terminal gibi bi ekran geliyo
<enesfaruk> bir şeyler yazmamı istediği belli ama ne yazcağımı bilmiyorum :))
<Kartagis> hmm
<enesfaruk> sudo man vs.
<enesfaruk> örnekler veriyo bana ama
<Kartagis> live cd ile açtığın zaman sana iki tane seçenek vermesi lazım
<Kartagis> Try Ubuntu, Install Ubuntu
<enesfaruk> cd'den kurmadan başlatınca
<enesfaruk> üstte bi çubuk çıkıyo üstünde lan sembolü gibi bişey
<enesfaruk> donuyo kalıyo mouse kıpırdamıyo çok acemiyim linux olayında
<Kartagis> sen doğru iso'yu mu indirdin acaba?
<Kartagis> indirdiğin dosyanın adı ne?
<enesfaruk> bakalım hemen
<enesfaruk> ubuntu-11.10-desktop-amd64
<enesfaruk> ubuntu-11.10-dvd-amd64
<enesfaruk> bu ikisinde indirip denedim
<Kartagis> işlemcin amd mi?
<enesfaruk> amd evet
<Kartagis> o zaman olması lazım
<enesfaruk> 4200+ gibi bişey hatta
<badZeppelin> islemcinin amd olmasina gerek yok. amd64 butun 64bit islemcilerde calisir.
<enesfaruk> pardus mandriva hepsini kurabiliyorum
<enesfaruk> bir tek ubuntu olmuyo
<enesfaruk> sanırım sizde yardımcı olamayacaksınız
<enesfaruk> peki
<enesfaruk> iyi akşamlar
 * Blaguvest is away: Один всего не узнает
<[Pro]`eS|PARS> kolay gelsin arkadaşlar
#ubuntu-tr 2012-03-17
<s0u][ight> slm kanal
<varadero> slm
<s0u][ight> slm varadero
<varadero> o s0u][ight nasilsin ? :)
<s0u][ight> iyidir, seni sormali
<varadero> iyi nasil olsun koşturmaca
<varadero> büyümüşsündür de sen şimdi ayahu :)
<varadero> yaş kaç oldu
<varadero> ?
<s0u][ight> :D 20 oldu
<s0u][ight> ilk bu kanal'a geldigimde kactim? 15?
<varadero> evet
<varadero> :)
<varadero> kocaman olmuşsun yahu maşallah
<varadero> ehahha
<s0u][ight> :D ben buyudukce bilgisayar kuculdu ya
<varadero> dimi
<varadero> napıyon şimdi okul mokul ne alemde
<varadero> ?
<s0u][ight> 2. sene isletme muhendisi
<s0u][ight> halen okula devam
<varadero> iyiymiş
<varadero> haliyle
<varadero> yaş 20 okumak yaşı
<varadero> :)
<s0u][ight> :D ogrenci olmak guzel
<varadero> eed
<s0u][ight> epeydir yokum, kanal nasil?
<s0u][ight> _poco_ nerelerde :D
<varadero> sessiz sakin
<varadero> o bu kanala girmez
<s0u][ight> bisey mi oldu?
<varadero> #bsd-tr var  benim kanal orda bulabilirsin yada #archlinux-tr
<varadero> irc de bisi yok eskisi gibi
<varadero> herkez desktop la kasiyor
<varadero> duvar kağıdı tema msn
<varadero> linux la uğraşan yok
<s0u][ight> asil simdi tam zamani
<varadero> burda çıkmaz
<varadero> 3-4 kanala giriyorum 1 tane kişi yok ilgilenen
#ubuntu-tr 2012-03-18
<varadero> slm
<ErSoft> List
<varadero> slm
#ubuntu-tr 2013-03-11
<macbaren> etsw sorun cozuldu mu? :) kim bilir ne zaman yazmistin ya
<etsw> yok cozulmedi biraktik aramayi
<etsw> rfkill list blocklu bisey gostermiyor
<etsw> aklima ilk o geldi
<ozcanesen> etsw, geçen gün conqueror wifi ile ilgili sıkıntı yaşıyordu bluetooth'u kapatarak/açarak çözmüştü saatler sonunda
<etsw> :/ wifi listesini goremiyormus arkadasim yani modemleri goremiyor
<etsw> ifconfig ciktisini istedim
<etsw> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5603609/
<etsw> sanirim wlan0 up yapmam lazim da yapmiyor anlayamadim tam olarak
<etsw> olm gormeden linux sorunu cozmek cok zormus ya
<macbaren> aynen
<macbaren> hangi surum vardi pc de
<etsw> 12.10 sanirim ama uefi vardi ondan mi acaba
<etsw> zaten zar zor kurduk
<macbaren> pek sanmiyorum ama 12+ surumde wifi sorunu olmasi ilginc ben 10 falan sandim basta
<etsw> bende de olmustu lts'ye yukselttikten sonra zaten ubuntum bi turlu duzelemedi
<macbaren> bence driver problemli
<macbaren> 3.* kernel sonrasi rahatti aslinda :/
<macbaren> http://askubuntu.com/questions/213550/ubuntu-12-10-wireless-not-working
<macbaren> benim dikkatimi ceken bi bu baslik oldu
<macbaren> cikip biraz uyumam lazim yoksa notebook acip bir denerdim 12yi, kolay gelsin
<etsw> biz de bunu yapmaya calistik da
<macbaren> olmadi mi yine
<etsw> ama her kodda E: unable to locate package .... hatasını alıyorum
<etsw> demis
<macbaren> internet yok demi
<etsw> yok
<etsw> dogru ya apt-get ler o yuzden calismaz benim aklima gelmemisti bu
<etsw> kafamin kenarina kaziyayim o dusunceyi :)
<macbaren> bu saatte normal :D
<etsw> ya bi de gormeden :)
<macbaren> cd uzerinden bilgisayari acip wireless goremeye calisabilirler eger sorun olmuyorsa tekrar kurulum yapsinlar
<macbaren> muhtemelen kurulumda biseyler cakismis ya da eksik kurulmustur bence en son 2 ay once 12.04 kurmustum sorun yoktu
<etsw> haaaaa
<etsw> live cd'de wireless goruyor mudur mu diyorsun
<etsw> live cd olmasa linuxcularin vay haile
<etsw> haline*
<macbaren> :) gormesi lazim kurulum bitmeden baglanabiliyordu hatta
<macbaren> 2dk ethernetle baglanmak daha rahat olurdu aslinda :P ama tabi her zaman mumkun olmuyor
<macbaren> umarim sorun hallolur
<macbaren> saat cok ilerledi, iyi geceler
<ugur> selam
<Genc> slm
<Genc> http://d1303.hizliresim.com/17/c/kz4ju.png
<ElixirVitae> Selam #ubuntu-tr!
<Kartagis> selam ElixirVitae!
<ugur> selam
<ElixirVitae> HD Audio Output: Wish by Taniuchi Hideki
<gsezen> slm
<ugur> TeamViewer is a remote control application. TeamViewer provides easy, fast and secure remote access to Linux, Windows PCs, and Macs.  TeamViewer is free for personal use. You can use TeamViewer completely free of charge to access your private computers or to help your friends with their computer problems.  To buy a license for commercial use, please visit http://www.teamviewer.com
<ugur> bu hata neyle alakali olab'l'r
<ugur>  team yukleyeemdimde
<ElixirVitae> Hata falan değil o.
<ugur> teamviewer
<ElixirVitae> Teamviewer ne onu anlatıyor sadece.
<ugur> kurdum ama eror verdi
<ElixirVitae> Ayrıca iş için kullanacaksın satın almalısın.
<ugur> is icindeil
<ElixirVitae> *hata
<ElixirVitae> *error
<ElixirVitae> *s/kullanacaksın/kullanacaksan
<ugur> kuramiyorum
<ugur> eror verio
<ElixirVitae> Wine kurulu mu ugur?
<ugur> deil
<ElixirVitae> Nasıl bir hata veriyor, log ya da scrot gönderebilir misin?
<ugur> sanpanya bardagina benzeyen degilmi
<ElixirVitae> Logosu şarap kadehi, evet.
<ugur> wine simgesi
<ugur> walla eror dio  ! simgesi var aciklama yok
<ElixirVitae> ugur önce wine kur sistemine
<Kartagis> ElixirVitae: tv'nin son sürümlerinde önce wine kurmak gerekmiyor
<ElixirVitae> Hmm.
<ElixirVitae> Wine üzerinden çalışmıyor mu bu meret?
<Kartagis> .deb dosyasını alıyorsun, kurarken wine'i de kuruyor
<ElixirVitae> Kendi mi getiriyor beraberinde?
<Kartagis> evet
<ElixirVitae> Enteresan.
<Kartagis> keşke gtk olsa
<Kartagis> ya da qt
<ElixirVitae> Bende v1.5 var tıkır tıkır çalışıyor
<ElixirVitae> Keşke
<ElixirVitae> de zaten millet VNC ya da ssh kullanıyor erişim için
<ElixirVitae> Ama cross-platform olayı çok güzel, her ne kadar wine üzerinden olsa da.
<ElixirVitae> Wine ile kullandığım bir tek teamviewer var galiba.
<Kartagis> ben bir ara adobe ürünlerini kullanırdım
<Kartagis> sonra vazgeçtim
<ugur> arkadaslar benim pc uzaktan yardim programi gibi  bi prgoram yuklemem lazim tavsiye team olmuyo
<ElixirVitae> <ElixirVitae> Nasıl bir hata veriyor, log ya da scrot gönderebilir misin?
<ElixirVitae> ^ ugur
<ugur> deminki yazilar var baska bisi yok g,ndermistimya
<ugur> vnc nasil bi program team gibimi
<ugur> onu kurdu mesele
<ugur> mesela
<ElixirVitae> &g vnc
<f0und> ElixirVitae: RealVNC: Remote access control software for desktop mobile ...: <http://www.realvnc.com/>; Virtual Network Computing - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Virtual_Network_Computing>; TightVNC: VNC-Compatible Free Remote Control / Remote Desktop ...: <http://www.tightvnc.com/>; UltraVNC - VNC - Remote Support Software - Remote Desktop ...: (2 more messages)
<ekolojik> monitör pixel testi için hangi program kullanıyorsunuz
<akar1m> herkese sela m
<ElixirVitae> Selam akar1m
<ElixirVitae> Gözlerimi kullanıyorum ekolojik
<ElixirVitae> ( ¬‿¬)
<ElixirVitae> Açıkçası hiç gerek olmadı
<ElixirVitae> Da monitor testleri vardı winde kurcaladığım, hatırlamıyorum ismini şimdi
<akar1m> ugur:
<akar1m> hala kuramadın mı ya teamviewer ı
<ekolojik> win"de var biliyorum da
<ElixirVitae> &g monitor dead pixel test
<f0und> ElixirVitae: Do I Have A Dead Pixel? Dead Pixel Test: <http://www.doihaveadeadpixel.com/>; Dead Pixels Test: <http://www.gdargaud.net/Hack/DeadPixels.html>; Dead Pixel + Pissed Screen test - YouTube: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-EUJEnYZDkU>; Dead Pixel Test - YouTube: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gIA_4nV-CqE>; LCD Dead Pixel Test Backgrounds: (2 more messages)
<akar1m> wine kurup denedin mi
<ekolojik> açık kaynak arıyorum ben
<ElixirVitae> &more
<ElixirVitae> &more
<f0und> ElixirVitae: <http://jasonfarrell.com/misc/deadpixeltest.php>; Quick way to test dead pixels - Lifehack: <http://www.lifehack.org/articles/lifehack/quick-way-to-test-dead-pixels.html>; Quick online LCD test for easy detection of dead pixels and dead ...: <http://www.checkpixels.com/>; Download Dead Pixel Buddy 1.1 Free - Test your LCD screen for ...: (more message)
<f0und> ElixirVitae: <http://www.softpedia.com/get/System/Benchmarks/Dead-Pixel-Buddy.shtml>
<ElixirVitae> &g monitor dead pixel test linux
<f0und> ElixirVitae: Dead Pixels Test: <http://www.gdargaud.net/Hack/DeadPixels.html>; Download Dead Pixel Tester 3.00 Free - TFT screens have ...: <http://www.softpedia.com/get/System/Benchmarks/Dead-Pixel-Tester.shtml>; LCD Dead Pixel Test Backgrounds: <http://jasonfarrell.com/misc/deadpixeltest.php>; Find your monitors dead pixels: <http://lifehacker.com/104573/find-your-monitors-dead-pixels>; (2 more messages)
<ekolojik> ben zaten arama modundayım
<ElixirVitae> Ben de bakayım
<ekolojik> sizin kullandığınız var mı diye sordum
<ElixirVitae> Var mı merak ettim şimdi
<ugur> AKARLIM KURAMADIM ?s
<ekolojik> ubuntu depolarında yok
<ekolojik> galiba
<ozcanesen> ElixirVitae, bu botun kodları var mı bir yerde
<ugur> AKARIM KURAMADIN
<ElixirVitae> Kartagise sor ozcanesen
<ElixirVitae> Onun botu.
<ekolojik> şöyle bişeyler buldum:  http://www.freedownloadmanager.org/download/ubuntu-dead-pixel-test-software-4243649.html
<ElixirVitae> Tamamen ekranı karart, bir de beyaz bir sayfayı fullscreen yap diyeceğim ekolojik
<ElixirVitae> Ama muhtemelen yapmışsındır.
<ElixirVitae> &help
<f0und> ElixirVitae: (help [<plugin>] [<command>]) -- This command gives a useful description of what <command> does. <plugin> is only necessary if the command is in more than one plugin.
<ekolojik> arayan bulurmuş:  http://soft.udm4.com/downloading/ubuntu_pixel_test/
<ekolojik> ElixirVitae: pansuman çözümler aramıyorum saol
<ElixirVitae> ;_;
<akar1m> teamviewer'ın indir
<akar1m> kurulum bittikten sonra terminali aç
<akar1m> teamviewer yaz
<akar1m> ama bunlardan önce wine nin kurulu olduğuna emin ol
<ElixirVitae> wine ı kendi kuruyormuş akar1m
<akar1m> nası yani ElixirVitae anlamadım :(
<ElixirVitae> <Kartagis> ElixirVitae: tv'nin son sürümlerinde önce wine kurmak gerekmiyor
<ElixirVitae> <ElixirVitae> Hmm.
<ElixirVitae> <ElixirVitae> Wine üzerinden çalışmıyor mu bu meret?
<ElixirVitae> <Kartagis> .deb dosyasını alıyorsun, kurarken wine'i de kuruyor
<ElixirVitae> <ElixirVitae> Kendi mi getiriyor beraberinde?
<ElixirVitae> <Kartagis> evet
<ugur> akarim wine nin kurulu olup olmadigini nerden bakabilirim
<akar1m> bana sorma üstadlara sor
<akar1m> bende gnome varken
<akar1m> applications dan bakıyodum
<akar1m> şimdi tam nerdenbakacağın aklımda değil
<ElixirVitae> ugur, terminale > wine --version
<ugur> tm yazam
<ugur> xubuntu@xubuntu:~$ terminale > wine --version No command 'terminale' found, did you mean:  Command 'terminal' from package 'rsplib-tools' (universe) terminale: command not found
<ugur> bu cukti
<ElixirVitae> wine --version
<ElixirVitae> ^ şunu yazacaksın sadece
<ugur> No command 'wine' found, did you mean:  Command 'wipe' from package 'wipe' (universe)  Command 'win' from package 'wily' (universe)  Command 'wing' from package 'wing' (universe)  Command 'xine' from package 'xine-ui' (universe) wine: command not found
<ElixirVitae> Kurulu değil gibi ugur.
<Kartagis> sudo apt-get install wine
<ugur> Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable distribution that some required packages have not yet been created or been moved out of Incoming. The following information may help to resolve the situation:  The following packages have unmet dependencies: 
<Kartagis> tv için diyorsan gerek yok
<ugur> team icin
<Kartagis> bak
<ElixirVitae> sudo apt-get install wine1.5
<ElixirVitae> dene bir de
<Kartagis> sitesinden .deb dosyasını çek
<Kartagis> kur
<Kartagis> o wine alacak zaten
<ElixirVitae> kubuntuda software center yok mu zaten?
<ugur> Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done Package wine1.5 is not available, but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source  E: Package 'wine1.5' has no installation candidate
<ugur> indiriyo ama kurmuyo install yapmiyo eror verio
<Kartagis> ugur: sen benim dediğimi yap
<Kartagis> .deb dosyasını çek
<Kartagis> ona çift tıkla yazılım merkezi açılacak
<Kartagis> kur de
<Kartagis> wine çekecek o
<Kartagis> &g teamviewer
<f0und> Kartagis: TeamViewer - Free Remote Control, Remote Access Online ...: <http://www.teamviewer.com/>; Free TeamViewer Download for Windows: <http://www.teamviewer.com/en/download/windows.aspx>; TeamViewer 8 – Complete Overview of Whats New: <http://www.teamviewer.com/en/download/currentversion.aspx>; Completely mobile: The TeamViewer apps: <http://www.teamviewer.com/mobile/>; TeamViewer - CNET (2 more messages)
<Kartagis> 1. bağlantı
<Kartagis> 3. de olur
<ugur> wine devreye girmiyo ubuntu soft ware acarken install yaparken hata vero
<ugur> eror
<Kartagis> ugur: wine falan unut şimdi
<Kartagis> .deb dosyasını çek
<Kartagis> ona çift tıkla yazılım merkezi açılacak
<Kartagis> kur de
<ugur> cektim
<ugur> pakethalinde
<Kartagis> wine çekecek o
<Kartagis> .deb dosyasını mı çektin?
<ugur> dowload klasorunun inide paket vat sag kick  yapiyom open dion  direkt ubutu soft ware acmaya basliyo
<Kartagis> tamam
<Kartagis> doğru gidiyorsun
<ugur> tmam ama olmuyo iste
<ugur> erro vero
<ugur> eror
<Kartagis> verdiği hata ne?
<ugur> TeamViewer is a remote control application. TeamViewer provides easy, fast and secure remote access to Linux, Windows PCs, and Macs.  TeamViewer is free for personal use. You can use TeamViewer completely free of charge to access your private computers or to help your friends with their computer problems.  To buy a license for commercial use, please visit http://www.teamviewer.com
<Kartagis> hata değil bu
<Kartagis> bunu sana daha önce çeşitli kişiler söyledi
<ugur> yazan bu
<Kartagis> peki OK yazan bir düğme falan var mı?
<ugur> yok
<ugur> cannot install ia32-libs
<ugur>  hata bu galiba
<Kartagis> bi dakika ben indiriyorum deneyeceğim
<ugur> vnc ile nasil baglanti kurulur
<Kartagis> install diye bir tuş var
<Kartagis> ona tıkla
<Kartagis> sağda üste doğru
<Kartagis> ben gidiyorum
<macbaren> ia32-libs mi istiyor
<macbaren> 64bit muhtemelen sistem
<macbaren> yanlis mi hatirliyorum su x64 ler icin bagimlilik paketleri vardi sanirim
 * j-stalin Bu filmi izlemeyen kalmasın redhack neden siteleri hackliyor? anlamanızda size yol gösterecek sınıf mücadelesi veren redhack'i selamlıyorum...http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nf-24WuN--Y
 * j-stalin http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nf-24WuN--Y
#ubuntu-tr 2013-03-12
<blaguvest> sistemde gentoo kurulu olan var mi/? veya test etmis olan
<fnoyanisi> slm ubuntucular
<fnoyanisi> https://plus.google.com/113883146362955330174/posts/PXc93m8nKwk
<fnoyanisi> neden Mir
<akar1m> herkese selamlar
<fnoyanisi> selam akar1m
<Kartagis> quassel'de kanal listesinin nasıl sıralandığını bilen var mı? daha önce yapmıştım ama unuttum
<akar1m> nası sıralama derken
<akar1m> alt alta istediğin soraya göre mi
<akar1m> sıraya*
<Kartagis> hallettim
<Kartagis> en başta alphabetically sort işaretl olmasına rağmen ok tuşuna bastığında yapmıyor
<Kartagis> o kutucuğu temizleyip apply, tekrar koyup ok yapıyorsun
<turgay> selam
<akar1m> test,
<turgay> deneme
<akar1m> :P
<ugur> selam
<kimibe_n> iyi akşamlar
<kimibe_n> Ubuntu için ISO oluşturucu arıyorum.
<kimibe_n> Rmastersys, UCK, ubuntu-builder, reconstructor gibi..
<kimibe_n> Bu uygulamaları kullanan varmı aranızda?
<kimibe_n> İş yerinde tercih edersek ilerde sıkıntılarla karşılaşmamız mümkün mü?
<kimibe_n> Oluşturulan ISO ne kadar sağlılı oluyor acaba?
<kimibe_n> biri mesajımı görüse lütfen geç te olsa cevap yazsın..
<blaguvest> ?
<blaguvest> selam
<kimibe_n> selam
<kimibe_n> bana mı yazdınız?
<kimibe_n> şu mesajı yazmıştım:
<kimibe_n> Ubuntu için ISO oluşturucu arıyorum. 08:24:52 PM
<kimibe_n> Rmastersys, UCK, ubuntu-builder, reconstructor gibi.. 08:25:46 PM
<kimibe_n> Bu uygulamaları kullanan varmı aranızda? 08:26:02 PM
<kimibe_n> İş yerinde tercih edersek ilerde sıkıntılarla karşılaşmamız mümkün mü? 08:26:25 PM
<kimibe_n> Oluşturulan ISO ne kadar sağlılı oluyor acaba?
<akar1m> s.a
<Conqueror> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5gZCjMjoilo
<Conqueror> harlem shake'in farklı bir versionunu çekmişler
#ubuntu-tr 2013-03-13
<ozcanesen> http://screencloud.net/v/9hz3
<akar1m> günaydın ubuntu-tr
<akar1m> http 'den dosya indirmek için kullandığınız premium link generator tarzı site var mı
<akar1m> bi kaç yer denedim işimi görmedi
<akar1m> uploaded.net'ten 8 partlık bi dosya indirmem gerekiyorda
<akar1m> jdownloader diye bişi var ama ne kadar etkili bilmiyorum
<Kartagis> jdownloader süper
<Kartagis> ben denedim %100 çalışıyor :)
<fnoyanisi> selam
<hasanibrahim> merhaba arkadaslar huawei modemim var, bunu access point yapmak istiyorum ama google çaresiz kaldı yardım edebilecek var mı
<blaguvest> slm
<fnoyanisi> slm
<fnoyanisi_> düştük
<fnoyanisi_> mavi ekran :)
<blaguvest> <fnoyanisi_> mavi ekran :)
<blaguvest> gecmis olsun windows a para odemedinmi yoksa :)
<fnoyanisi> suç bizim hoca
<fnoyanisi> windowsun günahı yok
<blaguvest> tamamiyle kararsizim su anda
<blaguvest> 3 lu kurdum gentoo arch fedora yanina da tekrar debianmi kursam diyorum?
<fnoyanisi> niye o kadar dağıtım kurdun
<fnoyanisi> farkları ney ki
<fnoyanisi> bir tane kur kullan gitsin
<fnoyanisi> ;)
<blaguvest> <fnoyanisi> farkları ney ki guzel cevap
<blaguvest> :)
<fnoyanisi> nacizane fikrimdir tabi
<blaguvest> gentoo/fedora bu ikiliye takiliyim bir sure farklari ortaya cikar
<fnoyanisi> blaguvest : hatta, kur ubuntu gitsin
<ozcanesen> blaguvest, ya ben de fedora kurdum da
<ozcanesen> font render olayında bir sorun mu var
<ozcanesen> gözlerim ağrıyor kullanırken
<ozcanesen> bana özel bir sorun mu bu
<fnoyanisi> fedora da çok bug var
<fnoyanisi> ozcanesen : daha once sadece ubuntu mu kullandın?
<blaguvest> ozcanesen,
<ozcanesen> pardon
<ozcanesen> evet hep debian tabanlı sistemler kullandım
<blaguvest> render sorunu?
<blaguvest> ben 3 yillik debian pc format atik gentoo ile fedora kurdum
<ozcanesen> render sorunu dediğim fontlarda istediğim yumuşatmayı bulamadım
<ozcanesen> home içine bir cfg dosyası yazarak değiştirmeyi denedim font ayarlarını
<fnoyanisi> düştük mü ne oldu
<blaguvest> 2 gundur gentoo da paket kurmalarla savas halindeyim
<blaguvest> fedora da kernel sorunlarim var ufak tefek
<fnoyanisi> blaguvest : ya işte o zaman da kullanmıyon. ha bire kurayım, çalışsın çabası :)
<blaguvest> :)
<blaguvest> sende windows penceresinden bakiyon bize
<fnoyanisi> herşeyi kullanacan canım
<fnoyanisi> işin hangisine düşerse
<blaguvest> valla debian dan memnundum
<blaguvest> fnoyanisi, sanal pc daha rahat hepsini kurup istedin gibi kullanabiliyorsun
<blaguvest> benim aradim 1 tane ana sistem
<fnoyanisi> sanal var, ama çok efektif değil bazı durumlarda
<blaguvest> benim icin sorun  deil cogu oyun oynayamadiklari icin sorun oluyor derler
<Kartagis> blaguvest: fedora rpm kurar, gentoo kaynaktan kurar dolayısıyla her şey sistemine göre olur
<fnoyanisi> gentoo da paket sistemi var mı?
<fnoyanisi> dependency kontrol
<blaguvest> Kartagis,  evet ama ana sistem olarak arayis icerisindeyim
<blaguvest> emerge
<fnoyanisi> blaguvest : neden ubuntu değl :D
<blaguvest> yok
<Kartagis> gentoo ben kullandığım zamanlarda bağımlılık kontrolü yapmıyordu
<fnoyanisi> blaguvest : slackware derim o zaman
<fnoyanisi> blaguvest : stabildir
<fnoyanisi> blaguvest : biraz geriden geliyor ama, keyiflidir kullanması
<blaguvest> fnoyanisi, aklimdan gecmedi deil  ama ana pc olarak aklima yatmadi
<fnoyanisi> bol bol kaynaktan kurarsın uygulamaları
<fnoyanisi> bi kere kurup kofig edersen
<fnoyanisi> sorun olmaz
<fnoyanisi> daha sonra kernel update filan manuel yaparsın
<blaguvest> gentoo arch slackware bildim 3 lu kaynaktan kurulum yapiyorlar/?
<fnoyanisi> ben slackware kullandım, memnundum
<fnoyanisi> yada, macera dersen, freebsd de çok iyidir.
<fnoyanisi> paket sistemi filan sağlam
<fnoyanisi> gerçi şimdi yeni derleyici tabanına geçiyor, sıkıntı olabilir biraz ama
<blaguvest> dusunce fikirler icin tesekkurler
<fnoyanisi> estağfurullah
<blaguvest> gentoo/fedora ikilisine  takiliyim
<fnoyanisi> kolay gele :)
<blaguvest> eyvallah
<blaguvest> is e de gec kaldik :)
<akar1m> Kartagis: bişii sorcam
<Kartagis> sor
<akar1m> jdownloader ile uploaded.net'ten download yapaibliyon mu
<akar1m> premium gibi
<akar1m> ben modemi resetlemeden yapamıyom part var 8 tane
<Kartagis> o senin için IP'yi değiştiriyor olması lazım
<Kartagis> ya da bir süre bekletiyordur
<akar1m> anladım da çok yavaş indiriyo ya
<akar1m> bana premium link generator tarzı siteler lazım
<akar1m> uploaded.net ile çalışan
<akar1m> =(
<Kartagis> istersen ne istiyorsun bana söyle ben indireyim acilse
<akar1m> 70 kbps ile indiriyo ya
<akar1m> hyr aciliyeti yokta sen hızlı indirebiliyon mu
<Kartagis> bizim bağlantı 500mbps söylemesi ayıp
<akar1m> bağlantıda sorun yok.
<Kartagis> (ayıpsa neden söylüyorum)
<akar1m> şöyle bi sorun var premium üye değilsen 50 max 70 kbps dl speed limit koymuşlar
<akar1m> ondan yavaş iniyor.
<Kartagis> hrm olabilir
<akar1m> al gönderdim linkleri
<akar1m> 3.partı sadece bi dener misin
<akar1m> nası indiriyo
<ozcanesen> hani burada soru soran olursa cevaplıyoruz ya, bu bir özgür yazılıma katkı olarak sayılıyor mu arkadaşlar?
<akar1m> sayılır tabi ozcanesen neden sayılmasın ki
<ozcanesen> akar1m, soru soran olmuyor çünkü :)
<akar1m> windows kullananların böyle bi irc ortaamı olduğunu sanmıyorum
<akar1m> ben soruyorum
<akar1m> şu anda biraz meşgul olmasam sürekli ben sorarım
<akar1m> =)
<akar1m> bende soru bitmez
<akar1m> fuhgıgıgıü
<Genc> slm
<Kartagis> selam Genc
<Genc> as
<ElixirVitae> Selam #ubuntu-tr!
<Kartagis> selam ElixirVitae!
<turgay> selam
<akar1m> herkese selamlar
<akar1m> uploaded.net'ten indirmem gereken 4 -5 parça dosya var
<akar1m> ama çok yavaş indiriyor
<akar1m> premium hesabı olan var mı ya da hzlı indirmem için bi yöntem önerebilecek olan ?
<ozcanesen> akar1m, premium link oluşturucular var onları kullanmayı denedin mi
<akar1m> denedim sonuç alamadım
<akar1m> adam gibi çalışan bi tane buldum o da file size too large dedi 1GB her part
<akar1m> 25mbps net hızım
<akar1m> 70 kbps yi geçmiyor
<akar1m> 4 saatte 5 saatte 1 GB'ı anca indiriyor sinir oldum
<ozcanesen> indirmeye çalıştığın şey ne bilmiyorum ama torrent güzel bir alternatif olabilir bence
<ozcanesen> illegal tavsiyelerde bulunmak istemem tabi
<akar1m> torrentte yok aradığım.
<akar1m> araştırdım private tracker üyeliklerimde var (:
<ozcanesen> o zaman premium yolları görünüyor sana :)
<akar1m> neyse başa gelen çekilir 6-7 sene önceki gibi yavaş yavaş indiricez
<akar1m> yok ya almam
<akar1m> beklerim
<akar1m> sorundeğil
<akar1m> 8part var zaten
<akar1m> 1,2ve8.partları indirdim 4 saat sonrada 3.part iner :P
<akar1m> aslında aranızda sunucusu olan varsa partları tek tek burdan versem geri kalanları diğer arkadaşlar indirip linki paylaşsa daha çabuk bitebilir
<ozcanesen> akar1m, ben özelden bir vps verebilirim ama çıkıcam birazsan ssh ile bağlanıp indirme kısımlarını kendin halletmen gerek
<ozcanesen> istiyor musun?
<ozcanesen> kaçıyorum ben
<ozcanesen> iyi geceler arkadaşlar
<akar1m> tüh kaçırdık =)
<akar1m> neyse artık yarına ;=
#ubuntu-tr 2013-03-14
<fnoyanisi> slm
<turgay> a.s
<juggle> Selamlar
<macbaren> selam
<juggle> ubuntu tayfanın bir freenode kanalı olduğunu görmek güzel
<juggle> :)
#ubuntu-tr 2013-03-15
<fnoyanisi> slm kanal
<Bulent09> selam
<fnoyanisi> selam Bulent09
<Bulent09> aselam
<Bulent09_> selam kubuntu 13.04 ne zaman çıkacak
<fnoyanisi> beta sı hazırmıs
<fnoyanisi> google ole diyor
<fnoyanisi> ubuntu grafik server olarak mir kullanacak, bundan sonra kubuntu, xubuntu ve lubuntu nun durumu muallak olur mu bilmem :S
<Bulent09_> saol
<akar1m> selam ubuntu-tr
<akar1m> kurulumunu yapmak istediğim birşey var
<akar1m> install.sh isimli dosyayı kullanarak automatic installation yapma şansım var
<akar1m> ama bu install.sh isimli dosyayı neyle açacağım pypar2 ile falan mı?
<akar1m> Kartagis:
<doganaydin> sudo chmox +x install.sh && ./install.sh
<doganaydin> akar1m,
<akar1m> tmam dır hallettim doganaydin sağol
<akar1m> konsole dan girdim
<akar1m> sh ./install sh dedim ilgili path'e girip oldu.
<turgay> selam
<fnoyanisi> slm
<akar1m> selm
<fnoyanisi__> maşallah
<turgay> fnoyanisi:  muz kabuklarına dikkat et :)
<fnoyanisi> :)
<fnoyanisi> virtualbox ı güncelledim de
<fnoyanisi> o zaman eth interface resetleniyor
<fnoyanisi> 4.2.10
<turgay> dijital hayat işte naparsın hep hareket hep aksiyon
<fnoyanisi> backtrack diye bişey vardı
<fnoyanisi> yeniden bir sürüm çıkmış, kali linux diye
<fnoyanisi> ona bi bakam dedim
<fnoyanisi> debian tabanlı
<fnoyanisi> kurduk vm içerisine, 30 gb
<fnoyanisi> verdik 512 mb ram
<fnoyanisi> bu vm süper bi olay ya, hayatı çok kolaylaştırıyor
<fnoyanisi> bu vesile ile, debian da kurmuş olduk
<fnoyanisi> elimiz değmemişti o kadar zamandır
<turgay> :)
<turgay> Sysinfo for 'turgay1': Linux 3.8.0-12-generic running KDE Development Platform 4.10.1, CPU: Pentium(R)Dual-CoreCPUE6300@2.80GHz at 2800 MHz (5600 bogomips), HD: 16/35GB, RAM: 1762/1982MB, 203 proc's, 1.26h up
<fnoyanisi> o neymiş öle 3.8.0-12
<fnoyanisi> yavaş yahu
<turgay> test aşamasındayım :)
<turgay> debian asil ve kararlı duruşundan pek hızlı olamıyor
<turgay> yavaş yavaş sindire sindire gidiyor
<fnoyanisi> ben ubuntu'nun kolay ve kararlı duruşuyla devam ettiğim için
<fnoyanisi> :)
<turgay> gnome  masaüsütnü geçeceğiz kde olarak
<turgay> güzel günler bizi bekliyor
<turgay> ubuntu olacak kubuntu
<turgay> ubuntu  duyulmaz olacak !
<fnoyanisi> bilmiyorum da
<fnoyanisi> canonical mir diye bişey çıkartıyor
<fnoyanisi> o zaman kubuntu filan ne olur bilmiyorum
<fnoyanisi> bir de ubuntu-gnome diye bişey olacak sanırım, official support ile
<fnoyanisi> ama kde, xfce filan yok
<turgay> kde almanlar yapıyor bir şirket
<turgay> ayrılanları falan buraya topladılar
<turgay> bluesystems  sanırım firma
<fnoyanisi> qt olmasın dediğin?
<fnoyanisi> qt tam ortalık malı oldu, yazık. çok güzel bir api, en son nokia aldı, meego da kullandı. sonra birden nokai + windows evliliği
<fnoyanisi> qt çöpe gitti, tabi meego + qt ekibi de işşiz kaldı
<turgay> fnoyanisi:  http://www.blue-systems.de/
<fnoyanisi> iyiymiş
<fnoyanisi> ben unity devam :)
<fnoyanisi> kde çok sevmiyom
<turgay> en son ne zaman kullandın
<fnoyanisi> kde mi
<fnoyanisi> iki sene önce bi arkadaşta görmdüm, öyle bi baktım. onun dışında sanırım 7 sene filan oluyor :)
<fnoyanisi> suse kullanmıştım bir ara o zaman kullanmıştım
<turgay> kde4.6 bir geçiş başlangıcıydı
<turgay> modüler yapıya büründü
<fnoyanisi> onun için baktım
<fnoyanisi> kde 4.6 vardı arkadaşta
<turgay> şuan güncel 4.10
<fnoyanisi> bi bakayım dedim
<turgay> 4.6 hantaldır
<fnoyanisi> aslında, gnome ve unity nin çok az konfigüre edilebilir olması da çok hoşuma gitmiyor ama
<fnoyanisi> zaten ne ise kullanıyorum ben
<turgay> 4.7-4.8 bunlar geçiş
<fnoyanisi> öyle çok değiştirim merakım yok
<turgay> 4.9  ise bakım onarım ve yeniliklere devam
<turgay> 4.10-4.11 ile qt5 kde5 hazırlıkları
<turgay> kde4.12 daha belli değil
<turgay> geçen yıl ocak ayında çatallandı  kde5 bir yılı aştı
<turgay> kodlar büyük oranda temizleniyor
<turgay> amaç kde 3-4 geçişindeki gibi hüsran olmaması
<turgay> genelde arayüz değişmeyecek teknolejik sorun olmadığı sürece
<turgay> kodlar temizlenecek ve güncel api vs vs
<fnoyanisi> bak öbür koldan da, canonical mir diye bir olaya giriyor. artık x/xorg yok. kendileri bir server yapıp grafik arayüzünü oradan implemente edecekler. yani tamamiyle unity optimized bir sistem olacak
<turgay> wayland  ne durumda acaba
<fnoyanisi> o bir kenara gitti
<fnoyanisi> sıfırdan mir
<fnoyanisi> wayland ihtiyaç karşılamıyormuş
<fnoyanisi> onun için sıfırdan başlamışlar
<fnoyanisi> bir tane ubuntu geliştiricisinin güzel bir blog u vardı, neden mir diye.
<fnoyanisi> x yada wayland'i ihtiyaçlara göre değiştirmek, entegre etmek, neredeyse sıfırdan bişeyler yazma kadar zahmet yaratacak diye
<turgay> http://community.kde.org/Plasma/libplasma2/API_Review
<ElixirVitae> Selam #ubuntu-tr!
<fnoyanisi> selam
<ElixirVitae> Mir güzel olacak gibi fnoyanisi
<fnoyanisi> hayırlısı
<fnoyanisi> :)
<ElixirVitae> Ama diğer DEler için bir çözüm olur herhalde...
<ElixirVitae> Emulasyon, simulasyon...
<fnoyanisi> ubuntu sadece unity ile yola devam diyor ama
<fnoyanisi> bence iyisi de öyle, fokus tek yerde olsun
<ElixirVitae> O gün attığın blog-postda da iyi çatışma vardı
<ElixirVitae> Ubuntu Not-Invented-Here hastalığına sahip falan diye yorumlar
<ElixirVitae> Waylandı bir hareketlendirip sonra attı diye ifadeler
<ElixirVitae> Kanımca çok da tutarlı değildi, wikide gayet net açıklamışlar sebeplerini
<fnoyanisi> wayland için gayet güzel bir açıklama vardı aslında
<ElixirVitae> Wayland ın ihtiyaca cevap ver(e)meyişini filan falan
<fnoyanisi> evet
<fnoyanisi> bakalım nasıl olacak
<fnoyanisi> X/xorg için portability çok önemli
<ElixirVitae> Bakalım.
<fnoyanisi> birçok uygulama kullanıyor
<ElixirVitae> Ben "son kullanıcı"yım.
<ElixirVitae> ( ¬‿¬)
<fnoyanisi> x desteği lazım
<fnoyanisi> bende canım
<ElixirVitae> Updates \o/
<ElixirVitae> Apt ve gstreamerin ne kadar çok library update var öyle, hmm.
<fnoyanisi> herkeze iyi günler
<Kartagis> size ben hiç sorunumdan bahsetmiş miydim?
<ElixirVitae> Hangi birini soruyorsun Kartagis?
<ElixirVitae> （　≖‿≖）
<Kartagis> xen
<ElixirVitae> Hatırlamıyorum.
<ElixirVitae> Sor bi' daha, belki bir bileni gelmiştir.
<Kartagis> yoo, onu işletim sistemini yeniden kurarak çözdüm de, onu söyleyecektim
<Genc> slm
<Genc> postconf: fatal: open /etc/postfix/main.cf: No such file or directory
<Genc> dpkg: error processing postfix (--configure):
<Genc>  installed post-installation script alt işlemi çıkış durumunda hata döndürdü : 1
<Genc> Apport raporu yazılmadı çünkü zaten en yüksek rapor sayısına ulaşıldı
<turgay> selam
<Genc> as
#ubuntu-tr 2013-03-16
<banlieue> ya gençler ben bu rhythmbox'un albüm kapakları menüsünü bozdum galiba, tüm kapakları silip yeniden nasıl kurabilirim?
<Genc> rhythmbox ayarlarını sil
<Kartagis> find /mp3/yol/ -type f -name "*.jpg" -exec rm {} \;
<Bulent09_> selam kubuntu radyo program var mı
<Kartagis> Bulent09_: sen mi yayın yapacaksın? mixxx var
<Bulent09_> hayir
<Kartagis> ben mixxx kullanıyorum, misss gibi yayın yapıyorum
<Kartagis> Bulent09_: çoğu müzik programı radyoları destekler
<Kartagis> rhythmbox, clementine,
<Kartagis> amarok'u bilmiyorum, hiç kullanmadım
<Bulent09_> onlari bilyorum
<banlieue> Kartagis: verdiğin kodu nasıl uygulayacağım?
<Kartagis> banlieue: konsolde
<banlieue> denedim
<banlieue> dizin yok deyü
<Kartagis> banlieue: /mp3/yol yerine mp3'lerin neredeyse onu yaz
<banlieue> müzik klasörünü nasıl yazacağım? türkçe karakter destekliyor mu?
<Kartagis> denemen lazım
<banlieue> find ~/Music/ -type f -name "*.jpg" -exec rm {} \;
<Kartagis> desteklemesi lazım normalde
<banlieue> olarak denedim
<banlieue> müzik olarak da yazdım
<banlieue> sallamıyor
<Kartagis> o dizine bir girsene
<Kartagis> pwd yaz
<Kartagis> sallamıyor derken ne kastediyorsun?
<Kartagis> rm sonuna -v koyarsan sildiklerin görürsün
<banlieue> hiçbir şey silmiyor
<banlieue> kodu tanıdı ama
<banlieue> pek bir şey değişmedi
<banlieue> restart gerekir mi
<Genc> Kartagis .local/share/rhythmbox dizinini silse düzelmezmi
<Kartagis> Genc: o da olabilir, denemedim
<Kartagis> banlieue: hayır değişmez
<Kartagis> banlieue: -exec'den itibaren sil, bir bak bakalım .jpg gelecek mi
<banlieue> find: `-exec'de argüman eksik
<Kartagis> onu da sil
<banlieue> resim göstermiyor
<banlieue> onu da sildiğimde
<banlieue> hiçbir tepki vermiyor
<Kartagis> o zaman silmiştir
<fnoyanisi> slm
<Kartagis> fnoyanisi geldi sonra konuşalım
<Kartagis> oooooo selam f0und
<Kartagis> fnoyanisi:
<Kartagis> nasılsın?
<fnoyanisi> çok şükür
<fnoyanisi> hafta sonu :)
<fnoyanisi> dinlence
<fnoyanisi> senden ne haber?
<Kartagis> süper!
<fnoyanisi> iyi iyi
<fnoyanisi> bak iyi ötesi
<fnoyanisi> süper! olman güzel ;)
<Kartagis> yakında bir ubuntu'cu daha geliyor
<fnoyanisi> kimmiş
<Kartagis> baba oluyorum :)
<fnoyanisi> oooo
<fnoyanisi> maşallah
<fnoyanisi> Allah analı babalı büyütür inşallah
<Kartagis> http://www.hemenal.com/www.hemenal.com/index.html <--- böyle URL olur mu yahu? :)
<Kartagis> sağolasın
<Kartagis> darısı isteyenlerin başına
<fnoyanisi> :)
<fnoyanisi> url iyiymiş
<fnoyanisi> şaka gibi
<banlieue> ~/.cache/rhythmbox/covers burayı silince düzeldi
<banlieue> merak eden abiler varsa diye
<banlieue> :D
<fnoyanisi> ney düzeldi
<banlieue> albüm kapakları yanlış çıkıyordu bende de
<banlieue> allame dinliyorum adele çıkıyor kapakta filan
<banlieue> :D
<banlieue> allame sever misin Genc
<Kartagis> &g allame
<f0und> Kartagis: Allame - Fare Kapanı @ Hiphoplife.com.tr - YouTube: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PruukTp-N4Y>; Manifesto ( feat. Hayki ) (Allame) - YouTube: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hyX2YpgzUyI>; Allame - Allame Sendromu - YouTube: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qPulUmNB4lc>; Allame - Manik Depresif 2011 - YouTube: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SWLTUm1cXAQ>; allame | Free Music, Tour Dates, (1 more message)
<Kartagis> hip hop mu?
<Genc> eski kafalıyım
<fnoyanisi> allame ne yaw
<banlieue> hiphopçu
<banlieue> :p
<banlieue> sagopa kajmer gibin
<banlieue> o minvalde yani
<banlieue> yaşasın osmanlı
<banlieue> kahrolsun cumhuriyet filan
<Genc> türk halk sanat arabesk ve ankara pavyon tercihim
<banlieue> o minvalde
<banlieue> açın kızlar arayı salıyom kobrayı gibi mi abi?
<Genc> evet
<banlieue> yakışır
<Bulent09_> kubuntu baya ram işlemci harcıyor ama görsael ii benm için
<Bulent09_> kde 498 hız ii
<banlieue> ubuntu varken niye kubuntu kullanasın ki?
<banlieue> daha köklü deel mi ubuntu
<banlieue> :D
<Kartagis> ben kde kurdum, ama hep gnome kullanıyorum
<Genc> ubuntuya lafyok
<Kartagis> kde gözümü alıyor
<Kartagis> zaten gözlerim sorunlu
<fnoyanisi> kde bana windows çakması gibi geliyo
<fnoyanisi> ısınamadım gitti
<fnoyanisi> yiğidi öldür hakkını yeme
<Genc> tam win
<fnoyanisi> gnome/unity'den daha bir masaüstü ortamı
<fnoyanisi> daha çok araç vs var beraberinde
<fnoyanisi> ama ısınamadım işte
<fnoyanisi> windows çakması gibi geliyo
<fnoyanisi> (gnome da mac çakması yandan ama, mac imiz olmayınca ondan sıkılmadık)
<Kartagis> ben bir özelliğe ısınamadım mı ısınamam. kde'nin ekran görüntüsü aracı bana zor geliyor
<Bulent09_> gnome kurdum sevmedim pek
<Kartagis> şu anda cairo-dock kullanıyorum, çekiyorum ekranı drop to share'e sürüklüyorum paylaşıyorum
<Kartagis> oh mis
<Genc> kde bende kullandım kde 4 birtürlü ısınamadım
<Kartagis> Bulent09_: sen ne kullanıyorsun? kde? xfce?
<Bulent09_> kde
<fnoyanisi> hmm bakın xfce de iyidir
<Bulent09_> xfce sevdim
<fnoyanisi> ben uzun sürede windowMaker kullandım, alışınca o da çok güzel aslında
<Bulent09_> ii
<Genc> cinnamon tercihim
<Genc> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yq4OQ8qAzXE
<fnoyanisi> bu ne Genc
<Kartagis> ya ben şu küp olayını yapamadım bir türlü
<fnoyanisi> kalpten gidecez
<Bulent09_> 495 versiyonu kde
<Genc> resul
<Kartagis> compiz'de
<fnoyanisi> kapattım :)
<Bulent09_> küp ii
<Kartagis> aslında işlemciyi yoracak her türlü şeye karşıyım prensip olarak
<Genc> küpti nevar anlamadım
<fnoyanisi> Kartagis : hemen bi fvwm
<Kartagis> fvwm ne?
<Kartagis> &g fvwm
<f0und> Kartagis: The Official FVWM Home Page: <http://www.fvwm.org/>; FVWM - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/FVWM>; FVWM - ArchWiki: <https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/FVWM>; The Official FVWM Themes Home Page: <http://fvwm-themes.sf.net/>; FVWM Forums • Index page: <http://fvwmforums.org/>; FVWM Beginners Guide - Index: <http://zensites.net/fvwm/guide/>; Window (1 more message)
<Bulent09_> lubuntu iyi işlemci rahat en azından
<Bulent09_> onouda kurdum
<Bulent09_> kubuntu üzerine
<fnoyanisi> Kartagis : window manager
<fnoyanisi> Kartagis : bayağı bi lightwieght ;)
<Bulent09_> yanliz xfce hata verdi imec x oldu pencere düğmelre yok oldu
<fnoyanisi> geçmiş ossun
<Bulent09_> düzelmiyor ha kaldırdım kurdum aynı
<Bulent09_> allah baska keder vermsn
<Genc> kaldır kurla düzelmez nerderdeyse tüm programlar
<Genc> yapılandırma dosyalarını silmelisin
<Bulent09_> konsoldan silmek olur mu bilmemm
<Bulent09_> 13.04
<Bulent09_> ciktımi
<Genc> kullanıcı dizini altındadır agırlıkla
<Bulent09_> tekrar kurarım
<Genc> ben kullanıyorum
<Bulent09_> lubuntu benm calisıyor
<fnoyanisi> Bulent09_ : ls -al ile bak
<fnoyanisi> başında . olan, gizli dizinlerden bi tanesidir
<fnoyanisi> onu yedekleyip tekrardan kurarsan olur sanırım
<fnoyanisi> eskisi yedek kalsın ama .save olarak filan kaydedersin
<Bulent09_> 13.04 ii olacak onunu bekliyorum nisan cıkacak galiba
<fnoyanisi> bende lts var, onu kullanırım artık gittiği kadar :)
<Genc> http://g1303.hizliresim.com/17/j/l3rkx.png
<Bulent09_> 12.04 mü
<Genc> 13,04
<Genc> 12,04 ofiste kullanıyorum
<Bulent09_> kulandınm kubuntu 13,04 hata cok tu simdi 2 alfa cikmis
<Genc> kubuntu başlı başına hata
<Bulent09_> evet ben bi görsellikten kullanıyorum
<Bulent09_> onunu
<Kartagis> fnoyanisi: 12.04 mü?
<fnoyanisi> evet, benim
<fnoyanisi> 12.04 lts
<Bulent09_> 12.04 bnmde
<fnoyanisi> slackware mi kursam diye için kaşınıyo
<fnoyanisi> sonra vazgeçtim
<fnoyanisi> :)
<fnoyanisi> dedim iki saat otur donanımları tanımasın onunla yardır, yok paket yüklerken belin kırılsın
<fnoyanisi> 14 çıkmış
<Bulent09_> slackware ne programı
<fnoyanisi> o da dağıtım
<Bulent09_> anladım
<Kartagis> ben 2001 yılında rh 7.2 ile başlayıp bugünlere keldim
<Kartagis> &g ubuntu
<f0und> Kartagis: Ubuntu: Home: <http://www.ubuntu.com/>; Download Ubuntu | Ubuntu: <http://www.ubuntu.com/download>; Download Ubuntu Desktop | Ubuntu: <http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop>; Ubuntu (operating system) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_(operating_system)>; Ubuntu (philosophy) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia: (1 more message)
<Bulent09_> benm işlemci p 6100 kasyor bazen
<fnoyanisi> Kartagis : benim ilk rg 6 ;)
<fnoyanisi> Kartagis : benim ilk rh 6 ;)
<fnoyanisi> 2xCD
<fnoyanisi> sistem ve ek paketler
<Kartagis> benimki de 2cd
<fnoyanisi> o zaman internet yok tabi böyle, 1 CD rpm ne demek var ya :)
<Kartagis> Finlandiya'dan birisi göndermişti
<Kartagis> krbuk
<Kartagis> dalnet #turkey kanalından
<fnoyanisi> vay :)
<fnoyanisi> ben müzik markette görmüştüm
<fnoyanisi> adamlara bu ney dedim
<fnoyanisi> adam dedi ki bilmiyoruz
<fnoyanisi> geri göndrecez
<fnoyanisi> 2-3 tane gelmiş
<fnoyanisi> dedim alacam birini :)
<Kartagis> rh'den sonra slackware kullandım
<Kartagis> suse kullandım mı hatırlamıyorum
<Kartagis> gentoo kullandım bir ara
<Kartagis> sonra ubuntu
<Kartagis> sunucumda ise centos kullanıyorum
<fnoyanisi> Kartagis : benim de rh slackware oldu
<fnoyanisi> bikaç ay suse kullandım, o zaman opensuse yok
<fnoyanisi> hiç mi hiç sevemedim
<fnoyanisi> sonra freebsd kullandım bir zaman
<fnoyanisi> o da çok hoşuma gitti
<fnoyanisi> en son, tembel işi ubuntu :)
<Kartagis> freebsd'den nefret ettim ben
<Kartagis> vim bi boka yaramıyor
<Kartagis> bi de şöyle komik bi olay var
<Kartagis> ben en başta pico ve nano kullandım
<Genc> suse iyidir
<Kartagis> vim kullanmadım zor diye
<Kartagis> ama ne zaman vim'e alıştım, nano kullanmak zorunda kaldığımda alışkanlıktan :wq<CR> ile çıkmaya çalışıyordum
<Kartagis> :P
<fnoyanisi> :)
<fnoyanisi> ben hala vim kullanırım
<Kartagis> vim süperdir ya
<Kartagis> vim++
<Kartagis> &karma vim
<f0und> Kartagis: Karma for "vim" has been increased 1 time and decreased 0 times for a total karma of 1.
<Kartagis> hehea
<fnoyanisi> aslında çok marifetli ama keşfetmek lazım
<Kartagis> gerçi verimli kullanamasam da
<Kartagis> ha sende dropbox var mı?
<Kartagis> ya da dur
<Kartagis> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/11918318/vim.pdf
<fnoyanisi> yok
<Kartagis> fnoyanisi: ^
<fnoyanisi> ubuntu-one ve box.net var
<fnoyanisi> oo süpermiş :)
<fnoyanisi> eyvallah
<Kartagis> ana karnım acıktı lan
<Kartagis> hem de iyi tıkınmıştım
<Kartagis> ben kahvaltıdan kalanları yiyeyim bi
<fnoyanisi> :) ye ye iyidir
<Bulent09_> :)
<Kartagis> lakabın Kartagis, ben bir hayvanım
<Kartagis> 4 dakikada 3 tane yumurtalı ekmeği gömdüm
<fnoyanisi> düşük performans
<Kartagis> bir sorunum var. neden fareyle menüde üzerinden geçer geçmez yazılım merkezi açılır?
<Kartagis> http://radyo.ozses.net:8000/stream <--- bu sizde açılıyor mu?
<Genc> calıyor
<Kartagis> danke
<turgay> selam
<fnoyanisi> slm
<ElixirVitae> Selam #ubuntu-tr!
<fnoyanisi> iyi günler kanal
<Kartagis> selam ElixirVitae!
<Genc> W: http://deb.opera.com/opera/dists/lenny/non-free/binary-i386/Packages 404  Not Found getirilmesi başarısız oldu
<Genc> E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<ozcanesen> Genc, hangi sürümü kullanıyorsun, lenny için bu depo
<Genc> ubuntu
<ozcanesen> yok ubuntu da
<ozcanesen> 12.04 mü
<ozcanesen> 12.10 mu
<Genc> lenny seviyorum
<Genc> 13.04
<Genc> manuel dowloan edeceğim
<ekolojik> Sysinfo for 'niyazi-System-Product-Name': Linux 3.2.0-38-generic running , CPU: Intel(R)Pentium(R)4CPU2.40GHz at 2399 MHz (4798 bogomips), HD: 10/35GB, RAM: 922/1001MB, 172 proc's, 2.18h up
<ElixirVitae> Harici fanın kollarından birini yanlışlıkla kırdım.
<ElixirVitae> Şimdi daha hızlı çalışıyor.
<ElixirVitae> Birkaç tane daha kırsam verim artar mı diye merak etmiyor değilim.
<ElixirVitae> ┐(￣ー￣)┌
<doganaydin> selam
<ElixirVitae> Selam doganaydin
#ubuntu-tr 2013-03-17
<ErSoft> s.a. hayırlı sabahlar
<akar1m> herkese selam
<juggle> Selam
<juggle> sistemimdeki umask değerini nasıl görebilirim ?
<juggle> aslında terminal üzerinde umask yazınca direk olarak 0022 değerini bastı
<juggle> sormadan önce bi denemek lazım, pardon :)
<AndIrc___> .
<command> selam ubantocular
<Genc> as
<command> merhabayın
<Genc> Failed to open VDPAU backend libvdpau_nvidia.so: paylaşımlı nesne dosyası açılamıyor: Böyle bir dosya ya da dizin yok
<Kartagis> 32/64 bit olayı, ama nasıl çözüleceğini bilmiyorum
<Genc> sudo dpkg -i tlsimgesi_1.0.0_all.deb
<Genc> asıl sorun bu
<Genc> reboot edip tekrar bakacam
<Genc> olmadı
<Genc> klevye simge nasıl ekliyorduk
<akar1m> ubuntu da xampp
<akar1m> kullanan varmı hiç aranızda ?
<akar1m> lampp
<akar1m>  ya da  linuxtaki tam ismi lampp olması gerekli galiba
<Genc> lamp nedirsıkıntın
<akar1m> herhangi bir sorunum yok şimdilik
<akar1m> sadece kullanan var mı diye sormak istedim
<akar1m> indirdim bende şimdi kurarım bi kaç saat sonra dizi izliyorum şu anda da
<myduroc> İyi geceler arkadarşar xubuntu 12.10 kullanıcısıyım.2 harddisk takılı fakat bir tanesini gösteriyor ama disk bağlanamadı uyarısı veriyor
<myduroc> bne yapabilirim
#ubuntu-tr 2014-03-11
<totimkopf> Kartagis: selam
<Kartagis> selam totimkopf
#ubuntu-tr 2014-03-14
<etsw> selam
#ubuntu-tr 2015-03-09
<ZaferCelik> selamün aleyküm
<Kartagis> merhaba ZaferCelik
<ZaferCelik> ubuntu için pdf editör soracaktım
<ZaferCelik> belgeyi imzalayıp gönderebilmek için
#ubuntu-tr 2015-03-10
<Kartagis> uyumayan var mı?
<command> var
<Kartagis> bir tablet var
<Kartagis> android
<Kartagis> biraz önce windows'ta usb depolama olarak bağlandığını onayladım
<Kartagis> ama gnu/linux'da görmüyor
<Kartagis> nedendir?
<Kartagis> aha da gördü
<Kartagis> mtp olarak görüyor
<Kartagis> dizin yaratmaya iznim yok bu sefer
<ElixirVitae> Kartagis, android laynaksta problemli.
<ElixirVitae> gMTP indirmen lazım.
<ElixirVitae> Selam, bu arada.
<ElixirVitae> Selam #ubuntu-tr!
<f0und> Selam ElixirVitae!
<Kartagis> ElixirVitae: benim telefonda sorun yok
<ElixirVitae> Android versiyonuyla ilgili de olabilir.
<ElixirVitae> Benim telefonda problem vardı, gMTP ile hallediyorum işimi.
<command> Kartagis, gvfs kurulu mu ?
<Kartagis> kuruluymuş
<Kartagis> android kitkat
<Kartagis> &g gmtp
<f0und> Kartagis: gMTP v1.3.9 - A simple MP3 and Media Player Client for UNIX and ...: <http://gmtp.sourceforge.net/>; gmtp | SourceForge.net: <http://sourceforge.net/projects/gmtp/>; gmtp - Browse Files at SourceForge.net: <http://sourceforge.net/projects/gmtp/files/>; gMTP — Ubuntu Apps Directory: <https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/precise/gmtp/>; Debian -- Package Search Results -- gmtp: (1 more message)
<Kartagis> ElixirVitae: bu bana gerekecek bir şeye benzemiyor
<ElixirVitae> Hmm.
<ElixirVitae> Doğrudur.
<ElixirVitae> Aynı ağda SSH da yapabilirsin, ipod touch'a öyle bağlanıyordum ben.
<Kartagis> ama onun için ssh sunucu olması lazım içinde
<Kartagis> senin ipod jb miydi?
<ElixirVitae> Doğrudur.
<Kartagis> lan
<Kartagis> tablete enter tuşu koymamışlar ;)
<Kartagis> klavyede enter yok
<korst3n> slm beyler .s.s
<yuciyuar> mrb ertugrul .s .s
#ubuntu-tr 2015-03-11
<ArTeS> :D
#ubuntu-tr 2015-03-12
<DLine> heyt
<DLine> wget -c Kartagis
<Kartagis> sudo rm -v DLine
<DLine> :D
<DLine> Google Api kullanmis olan var midir ?
<Kartagis> Google'in bir kamyon servisi var
<Kartagis> Hangisi?
<DLine> Blogger baglantisi icin kullanicam
<Kartagis> Gerçekten kamyon yüküyle, ben gördüm
<DLine> aslinda script yazdim fakat 50 tane icerik limiti var
<Kartagis> Bu arada bir şey soracağım
<DLine> Api key aldim 10 bin limit gorunuyor simdi
<DLine> Sor ?
<DLine> Once ben sordum ama :)
<Kartagis> Bir tane .csv dosyam var. Bu dosyada şarkı adları var. Bu şarkı adlarını Youtube'de aratıp URL'lerini başka bir sütuna yazacak bir şey yazılabilir mi?
<DLine> .csv dosya ile calismadim
<DLine> hani onu mysql a aktarmak mumkun ise
<DLine> yapilir tabi sorun olmaz
<DLine> bu arada youtube api side varmis
<Kartagis> Evet hatta dosyanın orijinali .sql
<Kartagis> 241mb
<Kartagis> heh
<DLine> youtube ile bu isi bitirdikten sonra calismaya baslicam
<DLine> blogger icin script yeni bitti
<DLine> :)
<Kartagis> 167 bin küsur tane şarkı
<DLine> ama daha fazla icerik girmem lazim
<DLine> gunde 2500 kadar
<DLine> yahu onemli degil Kartagis r
<Kartagis> oha
<DLine> az bile o yahu
<DLine> dur bakim az bekle
<DLine> bir bakayim ornek varsa
<DLine> cozeriz o isi hemen
<Kartagis> https://github.com/youtube/api-samples/tree/master/php bu arada şunu buldum
<Kartagis> https://github.com/google
<DLine> api key ilemi calisiyor o baktin mi?
<Kartagis> bi de bu var
<Kartagis> bakmadım
<DLine> bir bakayim
<DLine> evet api lazim
<DLine> bu heriflerin yazdigi OOP u anlamiyorum
<DLine> ben eskide kaldigim icin
<DLine> api baglantisina yeni basladim
<DLine> normal yoldan bir script bulursam diye bakiyorum
<DLine> PHP + CURL
<Kartagis> gittim ben
<DLine> ok
<DLine> Bu arada Google Api bilen ? kullanmis olan ?
<DLine> Varsa var desin :)
<DLine> al sana ornek Kartagis
<DLine> http://www.yvoschaap.com/youtube/
<DLine> https://developers.google.com/youtube/v3/code_samples/
<DLine> Burada aciklamalarin var :)
<DLine> hadi basla simdiden ugrasmaya
<DLine> ben yarim kalan API hatasina cozum bulayim
<ademoglu> benim makina kablosuz baglanamaz oldu ya
<ademoglu> evdeki modeme baglanamiyom ama telefondan kablosuz ag olusturursam baglaniyo
<ademoglu> evdeki modeme diger cihazlar baglanabiliyo
<ademoglu> android olsun windows olsun ios olsun ama
<ademoglu> ubuntu ya gelince baglanamiyo
<ademoglu> bi fikri olan? cozum onerisinde bulunabilir misiniz ?
<command> ademoglu, ubuntuyu kaldır
<ademoglu> o zor be command
<ademoglu> nasil kaldiririm ki
<command> tecrübeli bi kullancıya benziyosun
<ademoglu> butun dosyalari /dev/null a mi tasisam ?
<ademoglu> kalkar mi o zaman
<command> seni hak yola davet ediyorum tövbe et
<ademoglu> ?
<ademoglu> sudo apt-get install tovbe
<command> isis mode on
<command> kanalı yakacam
<ademoglu> sudo tovbe
<ademoglu> init 6
<command> ademoglu, /etc/defaults içinde regdb gibi bi dosya olacak onu aç
<command> tr olan kısmın basındaki # işaretini kaldırıp kaydet
<command> yeniden başlat
<command> ademoglu, /etc/crda olacak
<command> regdomain=
<ademoglu> bakayim ubuntuya gecince
<command> TR yaz oraya
<command> bak ya
<command> adam ubuntudan da yazmıyo
<command> hemen bak ademoglu
<ademoglu> ubuntu da baglanamiyom ki
<command> yardım istiyorsan hemen bak
<ademoglu> internete nasil sorayim baglanmadan
<ademoglu> :<
<command> sen gir dediğim dosyayı ac dediğim gibi düzenle kaydet kapat
<ademoglu> yapayim simdi
<command> ademoglu, REGDOMAIN=TR olacak o dosyanın içerisinde
<command> kernel güncelledin mi son zamanlarda ?
<command> yanlış bilmiyorsam 3.13 den beri bu olay var
<ademoglu> suan okulda eduroam dan baglaniyom
<ademoglu> direkt baglandi
<ademoglu> ama evdeki modemde baglanmiyo
<ademoglu> bu arada /etc/default da regdb diye bi dosya yok
<ademoglu> 3.13.0.46 suan kernel
<ademoglu> 3.13.0-46-generic
<DLine> baglanip ne yapacaksin ki
<DLine> baglanma bosver
<ademoglu> bilmem belki lazim olur diye internet yoksa
<ademoglu> heh heey
<ademoglu> nabcam o kadar adamla ayni agda
<ademoglu> bilmem kac milyar adamla ayni aga mi girilir
<DLine> windows kur
<DLine> bosver ubuntuyu
<DLine> omur curuttugune degmez
<ademoglu> mantikli
<DLine> bak bana yillarca freebsd openbsd kullandim
<DLine> sonuc ?
<DLine> centOS
<DLine> :)
<DLine> yum update diyon guncelliyor
<ademoglu> jasd;fl
<DLine> service bilmem ne stop diyorsun duruyor
<ademoglu> hayaller windows hayatlar ubuntu
<ademoglu> ...
<DLine> masaustunde win7 var
<DLine> kafa yormuyorum isleri yaparken
<ademoglu> iste tek bilgisayari olunca insanin
<DLine> sanki millet bilgisayar kullanmaya linux ile basladi
<DLine> tek bilgisayar 2 sistem
<DLine> bol kur baska sistemi
<DLine> zor degil
<DLine> ac windowsu internete baglan
<DLine> omur curutmek icin ac ubuntuyu :)
<ademoglu> tamam oyle yapayim
<DLine> bende inandim
<DLine> :)
<ademoglu> nasil inandirabilirim ?
<DLine> rm -rf /*
<DLine> yaz bakayim
<DLine> bakalim calisiyormu sende
<ademoglu> nerde yazayim ?
<ademoglu> word ?
<DLine> komut satirina yazicaksin
<DLine> neyse sen zaten sorunlari cozemeyince otomatik gecis yapacaksin windowsa
<DLine> :)
<DLine> zorla guzellik olmaz
<DLine> buradaki milyon kisinin yaptigi gibi
<ademoglu> yazdim bisi olmadi
<DLine> olmaz genelde
<DLine> :)
<korst3n> selamin aleykum saygideger din kardeslerim nasilsiniz insallah
<DLine> API kullanmayi bilen din kardesi var mi?
<DLine> 401 hatam var
<DLine> cozum ariyorum
<DLine> mquin: Did you know anything about google API for blogger ?
<ademoglu> DLine, 'rm' is not recognized as an internal or external command diyo
<ademoglu> naapsak >
<ademoglu> ?
<DLine> daginik kalsin bosver
<ademoglu> ne daginik kalsin
<command> ademoglu, /etc/crda
<command> generik kernel ne aq
<command> adam preempt kernel kulalnır
<command> loclatecy
<command> <3
<command> typo yaptım yüzüme vurmayın
<ademoglu> <3
<ademoglu> type
<ademoglu> typo <3
<command> Linux pinn 3.13.0-47-lowlatency
<command> kernel dediğin böyle olmalı
<command> acılışı bile fark ettiriryor aq
<ademoglu> evet rakamlari toplayinca 60 yyapiyo
<ademoglu> cool
<command> maşallah
<command> ben bi reboot çekecem
<command> pp
<ademoglu> linus bu gunleri gorseydi linux u yazmazdi
<DLine> (401) Login Required diyor ademoglu
<DLine> ne yapicaz sence ?
<DLine> bir turlu girisi onaylatamadik
<ademoglu> login requiret derken ?
<ademoglu> ne logini ya hu
<DLine> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/9537877/error-with-google-calendar-api-401-login-required-when-adding-a-calendar-event
<DLine> bu adamlar cozmus problemi ama bendeki hata kimbilir nerde
<DLine> token ciktisi bos bende
<DLine> ademoglu bunlari ogren bosver ubuntuyu sen :)
<DLine> milyon tane API sadece bir onaylatma islemine bagli
<command> zalımsın yar
<command> zaaa xd
#ubuntu-tr 2015-03-13
<Manj-811-Xfce2> merhaba
<Manj-811-Xfce2> manjaroda usb ye win8 yazabileceğim bir program var mı ?
#ubuntu-tr 2015-03-14
<DLine> Conqueror: bittimi okul
<Conqueror> hayır DLine :)
<Conqueror> yarım dönem uzadı, gelecek sene güz dönemi sonunda olacağım
<DLine> ne bitmez sey bu yahu :)
<DLine> hadi hayirlisi
<Conqueror> sağ olasın, sende ne var ne yok? nasıl gidiyor?
<DLine> bombok
<DLine> tepetaklak
<DLine> bu kanalda log tutuluyor :)
<DLine> tum loglar internette
<Conqueror> peki özelden konuşalım
<DLine> geldim
#ubuntu-tr 2015-03-15
<Metehan> Selam
<Metehan> İngilizcesi iyi olan var mı? "PyQt5 does not support any parts of the Qt API that are marked as deprecated or obsolete in Qt v5.0." Şu cümle de ne denmek isteniyor?
#ubuntu-tr 2016-03-14
<fh> baska turkce kanali var mi acaba bu freenode'un?
<ogny> gunaydin
<Kartagis> günaydın
<GencFuhler> slm
<GencFuhler> pl2303 usb rs232 cevirici redhad9 driver var 16.04 ubuntuda nasıl kurabilirim
#ubuntu-tr 2016-03-15
<ogny> slm
<Kartagis> selam bebek
<ogny> ;)
<ogny> bebito ergo sum
<Kartagis> ich nicht sprache Latin
#ubuntu-tr 2016-03-16
<ogny> gunaydin
<deepnote> günaydın millet
<deepnote> 14.04 kullanıyorum
<deepnote> unity dosya yöneticisi ile ilgili bi sıkıntı var
<damascene> deepnote, günaydın
<deepnote> dosya yöneticisinde klavyeden dosya ve klasörleri hızlıca komunlandırmak için baş harflerini yazıyorum
<deepnote> allta küçük bir pencerede yazdığım harfler görünüyor
<deepnote> ancak burası çok yavaş çalıştığı için ilk harfleri göstermiyor
<deepnote> ve aradığımı bulamıyor
<deepnote> uzun zamandır xfce kullanıyordum ve böyle bir sorun yoktu
<deepnote> ubuntu'da ise dosya yöneticisini beklemek zorunda kalıyorum
<Kartagis> unity sorunlu zaten
<Kartagis> cinnamom kullan
<Kartagis> cinnamon kullan
<Kartagis> %g ubuntu cinnamon
<Kartagis> &g ubuntu cinnamon
<f0und> Kartagis: software installation - How do I install the Cinnamon ... - Ask Ubuntu: <http://askubuntu.com/questions/94201/how-do-i-install-the-cinnamon-desktop>; How to Install Cinnamon 2.6 in Ubuntu 15.04/14.04 | UbuntuHandbook: <http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2015/05/install-cinnamon-2-6-in-ubuntu-15-0414-04/>; How to Install Cinnamon 2.8 in Ubuntu 15.04 | UbuntuHandbook: (2 more messages)
<damascene> deepnote, once İngilizce biliyorsanız #ubuntu kanalda sor
<damascene> masa üstü değiştirmek bazen yeni sıkıntılar getir
<deepnote> Kartagis, unity başkaca bir sorun görmedim
<deepnote> burası hep ıssız mıydı böyle
<canyerliiki> merhaba
<canyerliiki> arkadaşlar turk varmı ?
#ubuntu-tr 2016-03-17
<damascene> The LibreOffice Ankara HackFest 2016 will take place on the weekend of April, 30th to May, 1st 2016, in Ankara (more details on location TBD). https://wiki.documentfoundation.org/Hackfest/Ankara2016
<f0und> Title: Hackfest/Ankara2016 - The Document Foundation Wiki (at wiki.documentfoundation.org)
#ubuntu-tr 2016-03-18
<ogny> slm
<damascene> slm
<Kartagis> selam
<Kartagis> komut satırından http isteğini ne ile yaparız? benim aklıma curl'den başka bir şey gelmedi
<damascene> wget?
<damascene> selam
<Kartagis> Komut satırından yapılan bir http isteğinde "Host" başlığını nasıl değiştirebilirsiniz? <--- wget --header="Host: bilmemne" diyorum ama 403 veriyor. nedendir?
<ogny> httpie var abi
<ogny> pip ile kuruluyor, dokumantasyonu guzel
<ogny> tr'de ozgur yazilimin duyurulmasinda emegi olan Chris hocayi politik sebeplerle sinirdisi ettiler, destek olmak isterseniz http://chrisstephensonyalnizdegildir.com/ 'a yazabilirsiniz.
<f0und> Title: Chris Stephenson Yalnız Değildir (at chrisstephensonyalnizdegildir.com)
<imacros> seöa
<imacros> selam
<imacros> online olan var mı acaba ?
<imacros> Kimse yok mu ?
<damascene> imacros, var
<damascene> selam
<imacros> merhabalar hocam
<imacros> vaktiniz varsa bir konu ile ilgili görüşünüzü alabilir miyim
<damascene> "Soru sorabilir miyim diye soru sormayın, lütfen sorunuzu sorun ve bekleyin."
<imacros> Tamamdır
<imacros> İnternete bağlandığım modem evimde değil
<imacros> yan dairede
<imacros> sadece salonda düzgün bağlantı alabiliyorum
<imacros> kullanmadığım eski notbookuma win10 yükledim yanına bir ağ bağdaştırıcı alarak
<imacros> connectify benzeri yazılımlarla gelen bağlantıyı tekrar evin içinde yaydım
<imacros> wifi hotspot gibi
<imacros> şimdi bu notebook'u sürekli olarak bu şekilde kullanmak istiyorum
<imacros> yalnız windows 10 benim eski notbookta inanılmaz kasıyor
<imacros> aynı şekilde aşırı şarj yiyor
<imacros> notbooku sadece bu işlem için dönüştüreceğim. Bu sistemi çalıştıracak daha basit bir işletim sistemi önerirmisiniz
<imacros> grafik arayüzü olmasada olur
<imacros> diğer hiçbir özelliğe ihtiyacım yok
<imacros> sadece bahsettiğim şekilde ağ adaptörümü okusun ve gelen bağlantıyı wifi hotspot tarzında tekrar evin içinde yaysın
<imacros> umarım anlatabilmişimdir derdimi
<damascene> iyi anlatın
<damascene> wireless kartın hangi model?
<imacros> dark rangemax 150 mbps
<damascene> https://ubuntu-mate.org/ eski bilgisayarlar için iyidir
<imacros> sağolun hocam. Bahsettiğim olayı el ile mi yapacağım yoksa yardımcı toolar var mı
<damascene> O Ubuntu dan flavor. Linux'ta bir tool varsa içinde bulabilirsin
<damascene> gitti
#ubuntu-tr 2016-03-19
<Cufaf> sa
<Cufaf> terminal e kısayol komut eklemek istiyorum. ornegin go komutu ile .home dizininden istediğim dizine gitip içindeki .sh scripti calistirmak istiyorum
<Cufaf> yardımcı olabilecek var mı?
#ubuntu-tr 2016-03-20
<hwpplayer1> selam gençlik
<merhababen> selamün aleyküm
<merhababen> kimse var mı
<merhababen> 1 saat önce Harici D:/  sürücüsüne erişebiliyorken şimdi açamıyorum
<merhababen> unable to access D
<merhababen> error vs.
<merhababen> biraz araştırdım uyku moduna geçince böyle oluyormuş
<merhababen> çözüm yolu var mı
#ubuntu-tr 2017-03-13
<metropolis> merhaba arkadaşlar
#ubuntu-tr 2017-03-14
<kullittanumloo> command pako çaksın sana amk amatörü
<command> kim amatör
#ubuntu-tr 2017-03-17
<gokko> quit
<gokko> piii
<gokko> unutmusum IRC'yi afedersiniz
<command> gokko, nbr
<command> gitmediyse ;)
<gokko> yok buradayim :D
<gokko> tesekkur ederim sen nasilsin?
<gokko> ya bir de mention var di degilmi bu iste command
<gokko> cok degisik geliyor hersey :)
<command> gokko, bayadır yoktun ya
<command> kaç yıl oldu :)
<command> en son 2014 de gördüm seni yamulmuyorsam
<gokko> yani dogrudur :)
<gokko> bugun biri CEPH ile ilgili birseyler sormak icin IRC'ye girdi de
<gokko> oradan mubabbeti acildi. ben de bir bakayim dedim freenode vardi diye :)
<gokko> hala tanidik birilerini gormek inanilmaz :)
<gokko> nick'im registered degilmis artik. 2007'de register etmistim. uzun zaman girmeyince silmisler haliyle
<command> haklısın :) kaşarlanmışım iyice
<gokko> aliskanlik olmus :)
<command> bi ara uzun süre kullanılmayan nickleri uçurdular
<gokko> hareket var mi buralarda yahu? varsa birseyler ben de takilayim :)
<command> gokko, yok be çok az
<gokko> dogru duzgun ne maillist kaldi ne forum
<command> maillistlere hiç bulaşmıyorum ama buralar temiz
<command> en azından "s.a. hayırlı forumlar" diyen yok
<gokko> Hahahaha evet :)
<command> müziğe devam mı hala gokko
<gokko> yani evde biraz biraz :)
<gokko> ama pek yok yaslandik :)
<gokko> command hocam ben evime gideyim artik. Fekat IRC'yi zorlayacagim biraz
<gokko> kendine iyi bak gorusek uzere
<command> pai
<command> neyse
#ubuntu-tr 2019-03-12
<eXclus> Sanal makine de linux sürümlerini yüklemeye çalıştığımda grub önyükleyicisi hatası alıyorum. Farklı kurulum videoları izledim ve tekrar kurulum yaptım fakat aynı sonucu aldım.
<eXclus> Kullandığım teknoloji virtualbox
<eXclus> Nasıl çözebiliriz fikri olan var mı?
#ubuntu-tr 2019-03-15
<eXclus> Lan buraya gelen giden bitmiyor
<eXclus> Konuşan yoj
<cansup> selam
<cansup> 14.04 lts kullanıorum ve yeniyim ve internete baglanma sorunum var
<cansup> internette ne gördüm okudum ise hepsini yaptım ve hala bi degişiklik yok
<cansup> en son tercih olarak lan kablosu tarzı öneriler geldi ama lan kablosu kaldı m mk dememek için kendimi zor tutuorum
<cansup> bi fikri olan yeşillendirebilir mi
#ubuntu-tr 2019-03-17
<cuma> Bilgisayardaki sesleri duyamıyorum
#ubuntu-tr 2020-03-13
<Ss> iyi aksamlar
<Ss> ncz uzantılı dosyayı acabilecegim bir eklenti var mı?
<Ss> script ya da herhangi bir şey olabilir.
#ubuntu-tr 2020-03-14
<zippo^> Gün gecler :-)
<zippo^> weet je misschien hoe typ ik : s met komma, g met boven komma en i zonder boven punt, I-M ?????????????????????
